# engine oil drain plug torque?



## Mark Bugeja (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what the proper torque is for tightening the oil pan drain plug on a 2012 VW Jetta 2.0L (non TFSI) petrol?

Thanks


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

30NM or 22ft/lbs and use a new crush washer. :thumbup:


----------



## sozine123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oli drain plug torque?
Could you tell me what would be the proper oil drain plug torque for my 2007 Toyota Camry with a 2.4 liter , 4 cylinder engine . Thank you so very much for your time and effort for me . Richard M. Birkby , E-Mail = [email protected] . Also , I'm thinking of buying and installing a new drain plug ths is magnettic . Could you give me your opinion of that thought ???


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

30Nm torque, or (as i do) my own i make it just tight enuff that it wouldnt be a pain to un-do next change.


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*good call*



rickjaguar said:


> 30Nm torque, or (as i do) my own i make it just tight enuff that it wouldnt be a pain to un-do next change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjozzy (Oct 16, 2012)

Oil Drain Plug Torque ?
I have a 2007 Toyota Camry with a 2.4 liter engine in it . I am very particular about torqueing things to the proper torque values . The drain plug is not leaking onr bit !!!! I have been riding motorcycles for many years and have seen applicaions were the motorcycle manufacturers would use " magnetic " drain plugs in some applications and was thinking of buying one for my 2007 Toyota Camry thr next time I change the oil and filter . I REPEAT , THE CURRENT FACTORY INSTALLED OIL DRAIN PLUF IS NOT , IS NOT LEAKING AND I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME AS TO THE PROPER TORQUE VALUE IN FT. LBS. i ASSUME THAT THERE WILL BE A SMALL TOLLERENCE OF BETWEEN A , THIS AND THAT . ( LIKE TO TIGHTEN IT TO BETWEEN 15 - 20 FT. LBS. ) i WOULD CERTAINLY APPRECIATE AN INFO THAT SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME BACK WITH !!!! tHANKS SO VERY MUCH FOR FOR YOUR TIME AND EFFORT FOR ME !!!!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

scottjozzy said:


> Oil Drain Plug Torque ?
> I have a 2007 Toyota Camry with a 2.4 liter engine in it . I am very particular about torqueing things to the proper torque values . The drain plug is not leaking onr bit !!!! I have been riding motorcycles for many years and have seen applicaions were the motorcycle manufacturers would use " magnetic " drain plugs in some applications and was thinking of buying one for my 2007 Toyota Camry thr next time I change the oil and filter . I REPEAT , THE CURRENT FACTORY INSTALLED OIL DRAIN PLUF IS NOT , IS NOT LEAKING AND I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME AS TO THE PROPER TORQUE VALUE IN FT. LBS. i ASSUME THAT THERE WILL BE A SMALL TOLLERENCE OF BETWEEN A , THIS AND THAT . ( LIKE TO TIGHTEN IT TO BETWEEN 15 - 20 FT. LBS. ) i WOULD CERTAINLY APPRECIATE AN INFO THAT SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME BACK WITH !!!! tHANKS SO VERY MUCH FOR FOR YOUR TIME AND EFFORT FOR ME !!!!


Stop yelling and just ****ing tighten the thing up.

:banghead:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

scottjozzy said:


> Oil Drain Plug Torque ?
> I have a 2007 Toyota Camry with a 2.4 liter engine in it . I am very particular about torqueing things to the proper torque values . The drain plug is not leaking onr bit !!!! I have been riding motorcycles for many years and have seen applicaions were the motorcycle manufacturers would use " magnetic " drain plugs in some applications and was thinking of buying one for my 2007 Toyota Camry thr next time I change the oil and filter . I REPEAT , THE CURRENT FACTORY INSTALLED OIL DRAIN PLUF IS NOT , IS NOT LEAKING AND I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME AS TO THE PROPER TORQUE VALUE IN FT. LBS. i ASSUME THAT THERE WILL BE A SMALL TOLLERENCE OF BETWEEN A , THIS AND THAT . ( LIKE TO TIGHTEN IT TO BETWEEN 15 - 20 FT. LBS. ) i WOULD CERTAINLY APPRECIATE AN INFO THAT SOMEONE COULD E-MAIL ME BACK WITH !!!! tHANKS SO VERY MUCH FOR FOR YOUR TIME AND EFFORT FOR ME !!!!


Seriously? This is a VW forum man. Someone here may know what the torque value is, but honestly, Google will likely know before we will. 22 ft/lbs is right for VW's. Talk to Toyota, or go to a Toyota forum to get this information, instead of yelling out like a child when you don't get the information you want on a VW forum, about a Toyota!


----------

